# New Residency Laws



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey, I know that the interpretation of the new laws are still very up in the air but hoped you might be able to give me a little guidance. I am an American, married to a Mexican National (last October 31) who has applied for a Temp. Residency. I applied on February 13 and was told it would take roughly 15 business days and that I would have to go to a Mexican consulate in the US to process the next steps. I have been in NJ more or less since then. It was been 20 days now (not unrealistically over but enough to get my wife and I worried) and I felt the need to do some checking up. I called the consulate and they told me to wait, that my application was going to go through but that they had no record of it until it does. My wife, however, went to the INM offices in Mexico City and they said it was being held up due to the election, etc. They suggested I leave here, return to Mexico and start the process over again. Then, when the papers go through, I can return to the States ($$$) and do the consular process. My wife is working (as I hope to be as soon as this goes through) and raising our 4 month old at the same time. She wants me to return but I'm hesitant to give up the time I've been here only to have to return god knows when. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

yossarianb52 said:


> Hey, I know that the interpretation of the new laws are still very up in the air but hoped you might be able to give me a little guidance. I am an American, married to a Mexican National (last October 31) who has applied for a Temp. Residency. I applied on February 13 and was told it would take roughly 15 business days and that I would have to go to a Mexican consulate in the US to process the next steps. I have been in NJ more or less since then. It was been 20 days now (not unrealistically over but enough to get my wife and I worried) and I felt the need to do some checking up. I called the consulate and they told me to wait, that my application was going to go through but that they had no record of it until it does. My wife, however, went to the INM offices in Mexico City and they said it was being held up due to the election, etc. They suggested I leave here, return to Mexico and start the process over again. Then, when the papers go through, I can return to the States ($$$) and do the consular process. My wife is working (as I hope to be as soon as this goes through) and raising our 4 month old at the same time. She wants me to return but I'm hesitant to give up the time I've been here only to have to return god knows when. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this!


The only thing I can tell you is that the process is slow this year. In the past it took a week or two. This year, I applied on Jan 23rd and it is still in process. From the updates on the web, it appears to be working its way through the mill with no problems, it is just very slow.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine took 30 days just as promised ... but in Mexico and more or less a simple renewal


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

alright guys thanks


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just a comment.

Please know that you, your wife and your little one are in my thoughts. It's tough on all of you to be separated at this special time in your baby's life.


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Just a comment.
> 
> Please know that you, your wife and your little one are in my thoughts. It's tough on all of you to be separated at this special time in your baby's life.


Thank you, I appreciate your words, and yes it really has been difficult this past month. I miss them both terribly but if I'm reading the situation correctly, I can go home and see them that much sooner.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Is a right to work in Mexco automatically granted with the issuance of a temporary residency (whatever the proper name for the new category is) visa? I was under the impression it is not. But, I'm not certain. Anyone with actual experience under the new rules?

Thanks.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

No, the right to work is an additional sort of "rider" for the visa for temporary resident (residente temporal) that requires a separate application.


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

and how complicated is that application?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

You get authorized to work in a certain field, you can't just get permission to "work" in general.

I believe it depends on what kind of work you are looking to do. I asked about getting permission to work as an freelance musician and they told me an official, apostilled copy of my university music degree would be sufficient, of course in addition to filling out some forms (INM loves making you fill out forms) and paying some money (INM loves accepting your money). 

If you want to work for a company, I think the company has to be involved in the application process.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> You get authorized to work in a certain field, you can't just get permission to "work" in general.
> 
> I believe it depends on what kind of work you are looking to do. I asked about getting permission to work as an freelance musician and they told me an official, apostilled copy of my university music degree would be sufficient, of course in addition to filling out some forms (INM loves making you fill out forms) and paying some money (INM loves accepting your money).
> 
> If you want to work for a company, I think the company has to be involved in the application process.


I applied for permission to work as a free-lance English teacher and was required to show proof of training in that field.


----------

